# Where are ya going this weekend?



## Stephen (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm taking the family camping. We've gone once before, but we brought the kid's mattresses, and the youngest slept in a pack n play. This time, the 2 oldest have sleeping bags, and they'll get their own "room" in the tent. We'll be up in Meredith with our church at Clearwater Campground.

Taking a half-day at work today to help pack and to get an early start on the trip!  :beer: 

-Stephen


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 4, 2004)

7 peaks in 5 weekends over 6 weeks. I'm ready for a break, and a combination housewarming/wedding shower for my cousin, plus housecleaning before other family visits my apartment, will occupy my weekend.

And I'm still wicked sore from running the Chase Corporate Challenge...


----------



## trailbiscuit (Jun 4, 2004)

National Trails Day on Saturday...I'll be out hoing some ditches.  :lol:


----------



## pepsi (Jun 4, 2004)

Devli's Path over in the Catskills.


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 4, 2004)

Owl's Head last weekend & an ambitious Father's Day weekend & early July hiking schedule + a beach vacation puts me home this weekend & next although a short romp on CT's Airline Trail or Devil's Hopyard State Park is always possible.


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Jun 4, 2004)

Backpacking, Camping at Sawyer Pond.  Going to find out if there are any trout in there as well, but they probably won't bite too well with all the rain we've had.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 4, 2004)

completely spontaneous sunset hike tonight in the whites.  dunno where i'm going yet but i'm leaving in 20 minutes, peace!


----------



## MtnMagic (Jun 5, 2004)

I hiked with Sky, Ghostdog and SilentCal to the Tripyramids via up Pine Bend Brook down Sabbaday trail. Grace was to join us but a back ache forced her to cancel. We chose these trails to redline as we've summited the Tri's before via up North Slide down South Slide.
_________________
A wonderful, magical adventure!


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 5, 2004)

How were the crossings, the crossings, and the crossings on the Sabbaday Brook Trail?

I hope you used the easy bushwhack to avoid two of them...


----------



## MtnMagic (Jun 6, 2004)

All the crossings were a very easy rock hop. I actually wished I had kept count of every water crossing as there were more than double the amount that is written in the White Mtn Guide. 

We saw only one solo female hiker during the afternoon on the Sabbaday Falls trail. 
_________________
A wonderful day to hike in the mountains!


----------



## Greg (Jun 6, 2004)

I haven't gotten any hiking in yet this spring.  :blink:  Lots of projects around the house. I spent a good portion of Saturday building this with my faither-in-law for the little one:






We're really happy with how it came out. Once it has a month or two to dry out, I'm going to stain it like the deck next to it. It was done with one of the Home Depot kits and we only paid around $300 for materials. I'm just about finished with the around the house/yard projects so I hope to get my daughter out in the Kelty pack for some local hikes soon!


----------



## MtnMagic (Jun 6, 2004)

Building a slide and swingset for your daughter is better than hiking. 
_________________
Bravo!


----------



## pepsi (Jun 6, 2004)

I hiked the Devil's Path on Saturday. I know it's out of the jurisdiction of the board  :wink: but if you get the chance it's a nice trail. And there are some nice lean-tos spaced out and a campgraound approximately halfway if you wanted to make it a 2, 3 or even 4 day trip.


----------



## MtnMagic (Jun 6, 2004)

What is the Devil's Path, what's it all about? Some of us have never have heard of it.


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2004)

MtnMagic said:
			
		

> Building a slide and swingset for your daughter is better than hiking.
> _________________
> Bravo!


Thanks, Magic.



			
				MtnMagic said:
			
		

> What is the Devil's Path, what's it all about? Some of us have never have heard of it.


There is a Devil's Path in the Catskills and if that's what pepsi's referring to, than it most definitely *is* within AZ's "jurisdiction", i.e. "The *Northeast* Guide to Mountain Adventure"...


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 7, 2004)

Devil's Path, about 23 miles (I think I have that right)  of some of the hardest hiking in the Northeast.  It may have been one of the Northeast top ten classic trips.  Ascends five of the Catskill 3500 & very near Hunter which would be six & From the path, the extra distance & little elevation gain to Hunter make it a must IMO for the view.  The peaks range from 3573 to Hunter's 4040 but the Notches between some of these require 1000+ of drop & gain.  (going from East to West, teh climb up to Sugarloaf is 1000+ then down 1200 & back up 1200 to Plateau & then down a ton (maybe 1200 or more to Stony Clove before climbing up Hunter's shoulder, the drop to the saddle between Westkill & Hunter is more gradual but still a decent amout of elevation is loss.  The cols of the others are quite steep & require great care by all hikers, especially in winter. 

AMC I think had it as one of the top ten.  If I put in a top ten it would be one of mine along with a Katahdin's two peaks, Presi Traverse, Great Range, Saddleback (ME), Wittenberg-Cornell-Slide in Catskills, F-Ridge, Rocky Peak Ridge-Giant of the Valley, The Bonds,  Bigelow Loop with Horns.


----------



## MtnMagic (Jun 7, 2004)

Wow Mike, what a vivid description you wrote. Now I understand what's it all about.

Thanks so very much!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey Greg,

Great job on the Swingset.  Before you get hiking, want to help me with 240 sq. Ft. deck?  :wink:


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2004)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> Great job on the Swingset.  Before you get hiking, want to help me with 240 sq. Ft. deck?  :wink:


Sure. We can start on that right after you help me powerwash the house!


----------

